# New Cars



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

I found some new cars in China. The chassis are very similar to JJ Slots, and may be made by them. They are being sold by a trading company not the manufacturer. The last 3 pictures show side by side with JJ Slots.


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

They also have some different trucks. All are a little big, but still neat.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks for the post. Not my cup o'tea for sure but might be good for someone's kid to bash around with.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Where can we find these slots and how much are they selling for.
Thanks


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you have pictures of the chassis?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

chopchange said:


> Do you have pictures of the chassis?


nevermind...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

interesting...


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Reminds me of cheap Marchon set I got when I was a kid that came with some corvettes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> might be good for someone's kid to bash around with


Absolutely! 

Welcome to the "Collector Car Saver Series" from Slotz4Kidz. 

Serves a need.


----------

